# MIME type for rpm?



## nileshgr (Apr 10, 2007)

I am using opera in Fedora Core 6. I am unable to download rpm files. Can you tell me the MIME type for rpm files?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 10, 2007)

Can you explain unable to download? What happens?


----------



## eddie (Apr 11, 2007)

Mime types for rpm are

```
application/x-redhat-package-manager
application/x-rpm
application/binary
application/octet-stream
```
But the problem you are facing is not at your end or in Opera browser. It is a problem with the server serving the RPMs. The server is sending the RPM stream with wrong HTTP headers because of which you are not able to download them.

@Mehul: Some servers with improper configuration send RPM with a realplayer stream like headers. This makes the browser to try and open the stream in embedded realplayer rather than giving an option to save the package. Here is an example
*macromedia.rediris.es/site_ri.html


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2007)

But, the question should have been, in the first place, why is he downloading rpm's from a site? And what rpm's are those and which site?


----------



## The Outsider (Apr 11, 2007)

open Tools>transfers and in the box it says "quick download" put your link and hit enter.


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 11, 2007)

Actually, i need to install flashplayer in Opera. So when opera goes to adobe.com, the site offers two packs-- .tar.gz and .rpm The installation of .tar.gz is complicated. rpm is the easiest way to install the flashplayer. But opera does not download the rpm file.


----------



## mediator (Apr 11, 2007)

U can always use "prozilla" to download the stuff!
1. Install prozilla, "yum -y install prozilla proz" (coz I dont know what exactly was the package name, but its either prozilla or proz) or u can download and install from the site!
2. After installing u can download all the stuff to a default directory say "/home/mediator/downloads". For this u can use my shell script!


> if [ -z $1 ]
> then
> echo "Enter Url !!"
> else
> ...


Save this script as "resume" or wateva u like.
3. MOve the script file to "bin" folder in ur home directory or some other path!
4. Open terminal in bin (/home/mediator/bin) directory and do "chmod +x resume"
5. Ur done! 

Now type "resume *link/file.rpm" in ur terminal and ur file will download in the default "downloads" folder through that shell script! Do necessary changes to shell script in the bolded part! 

So its easy, its cool, its fast and less resource consuming!


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2007)

Just use yum to install flash player and over with it.


----------



## The Outsider (Apr 11, 2007)

download and copy the repo file to your repositories folder

```
wget *macromedia.mplug.org/macromedia-i386.repo
cp macromedia-i386.repo /etc/yum.repos.d/
```

import the key

```
rpm --import *macromedia.mplug.org/FEDORA-GPG-KEY
```

install through yum

```
yum install flash-plugin
```

restart opera


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 11, 2007)

I have already installed the Flash Player by specifying the MIME type for rpm given by eddie.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2007)

You did it the bad way - the windows way.


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 13, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> You did it the bad way - the windows way.


Leave it. But i wud always appreciate ur sols.


----------

